# bat for splakes



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what do you guys that catch splake use to catch them?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I like using fresh bat.




the problem is catching them (the bats).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry for bait .


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Chub meat works fairly well at Fish Lake.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I know of one way to get fresh bat meat. One time there was a bat on my neighbors roof, so my Dad decided to spray it with a high powered water nozzle attached to the garden hose. The pressure of the water caused the bat to explode. Apparently, bats have thin skin. Oops. :shock:

We didn't get on my neighbors roof to collect the remains and use it to catch splake. I bet splake love bat though. :smile: (just kidding, I don't condone the use of Bats as bait)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I wouldn't use bat for bait in a million years, and I've even been vaccinated against rabies. :shock: 

If you are fishing for splake at Fish lake, I've had great luck using perch meat on a white jig. In other lakes, use chub meat as suggested.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I like wooly buggers. 



tipped with bat.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I found a bat in a wood pile yesterday. I don't have time in the next few days to go fishing so I just left it there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

brass jigging spoon tipped with a strip of sucker meat. (shallow enough to where the spoon can flash) deeper than that, use a 1/2oz glow jig tipped with the same sucker strip, OR the same spoon...


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

I used to (10 years ago) hit Causey from shore and would catch them on spoons. I was cheap and would buy the walmart south bend three pack with gold, silver, and blue/silver. There never seemed to be a method to the madness and they all worked.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys for the tips


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

dkhntr -- where are you fishing?

Techniques for specific bodies of water can be very different.


help us help you. 




i still like the bat idea.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i found a bat while rafting the san juan one year, near dead by the river. i saw no splake trying to get to it. i assume if bats were that good, splake would come from all the upstream reservoirs to try and get it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

where is Cheech when you need him. We need a "bat" fly!!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Me personally I like Louisville sluggers but those splake are pretty hard to hit you have to be real sneaky


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

FSHCHSR said:


> Me personally I like Louisville sluggers but those splake are pretty hard to hit you have to be real sneaky


I have found that if you use a extra long 32 or 34 oz bat that it works a lot better for hitting those splake.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm, not a lot of good content in this thread huh. One "i" missing in a word and the thread goes from being potentially useful to something more fitting for the humor section.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

WHAT!!!!
This is all a JOKE!!!
What am I supposed to do with all these flying mammals?? One of them bit me and I've been drooling ever since; is that bad?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> WHAT!!!!
> This is all a JOKE!!!
> What am I supposed to do with all these flying mammals?? One of them bit me and I've been drooling ever since; is that bad?


Only when the drool turns to foam.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> where is Cheech when you need him. We need a "bat" fly!!


Mouse pattern with wings? Cheech and other skilled tiers should have no problems.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mavis13*  
_WHAT!!!!
This is all a JOKE!!!
What am I supposed to do with all these flying mammals?? One of them bit me and I've been drooling ever since; is that bad?_

Only when the drool turns to foam.

And if you suddenly become afraid of water and wish to do yardwork instead of going fishing.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> Hmm, not a lot of good content in this thread huh. One "i" missingin a word and the thread goes from being potentially useful to something more fitting for the humor section.





PBH said:


> dkhntr -- where are you fishing?
> 
> Techniques for specific bodies of water can be very different.
> 
> help us help you.


I tried. Sometimes you have to have more information to answer a question. The OP needs to help us help him.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

PBH said:


> I tried. Sometimes you have to have more information to answer a question. The OP needs to help us help him.


Amen to that!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Mouse pattern with wings? Cheech and other skilled tiers should have no problems.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mavis13*
> ...


It's true and I'm so ashamed....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It will be up at moon lake when Im fishing for them.


----------

